# OFFICIAL: Mike D'Antoni will be the next coach of the Lakers.



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> BREAKING: Phil Jackson and the Lakers agree to a contract. Phil Jackson will return to the Lakers for a 3rd time.
> https://twitter.com/SportsBlogNYC


...


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Reports: Phil Jackson and the Lakers agree to a contract.*

That was quick...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Reports: Phil Jackson and the Lakers agree to a contract.*

I mean he wasn't doing anything. Either you want the job or you don't 

And depending on what you read this isn't something that sprouted up just yesterday either

Interesting move but I contend again Brown wasn't the problem so what makes them think Jackson will be the solution. He can't guard Russell Westbrook...and he can't give you 25 smart, athletic minutes on the wing.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Reports: Phil Jackson and the Lakers agree to a contract.*

They can put Kobe on him. Westbrook makes so made bone headed plays, Kobe can afford to get blown by 2-3 times a game by Westbrook.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Reports: Phil Jackson and the Lakers agree to a contract.*

2-3 times a game huh


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Reports: Phil Jackson and the Lakers agree to a contract.*

You think Westbrook will blow by Kobe 10 times a game?

Dude is so bone headed, he will take 10 bad jumpers a game, I don't see him taking 10 other lay ups.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Reports: Phil Jackson and the Lakers agree to a contract.*

What was OKC's average margin of victory over LAL in the playoffs? Not much, and it happened mostly in the last two minutes.

I don't think Westbrook blowing by Kobe is going to be a major problem, especially with Mr. Defense manning the paint. This isn't the same situation with a slow and lazy Bynum.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Reports: Phil Jackson and the Lakers agree to a contract.*

Wishful thinking. 

Like I said though, they have no answer for defending the point guard spot and a weak bench, that has nothing to do with Mike Brown or Phil Jackson. 

EDIT: I'll give Phil the benefit of the doubt that it's possible they can zen their way through, but it's going to be very tough. I'm not going to count someone with 11 rings out of anything completely though.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Reports: Phil Jackson and the Lakers agree to a contract.*



> @Chris_Broussard
> Phil has already contacted some of his old asst coaches, source says.


...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Reports: Phil Jackson and the Lakers agree to a contract.*

How's Darius Morris on the defensive end? He certainly has the size to guard Westbrook. Or Duhon if he has anything left.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Reports: Phil Jackson and the Lakers agree to a contract.*

He's shown that he has the quickness and tenacity, he just makes boneheaded rookie mistakes. Had himself a good game yesterday against Curry though.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Reports: Phil Jackson and the Lakers agree to a contract.*

I'm not too concerned about Westbrook if I'm the lakers. The bigger problem is getting Howard and Nash into executing the triangle quickly and their lack of depth. 

Nash should learn the triangle fairly quickly, Howard is a question mark to me. 

I don't see Lakers winning it this year, even with PJax, they do scare me more though.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Reports: Phil Jackson and the Lakers agree to a contract.*



Dee-Zy said:


> I'm not too concerned about Westbrook if I'm the lakers. The bigger problem is getting Howard and Nash into executing the triangle quickly and their lack of depth.
> 
> Nash should learn the triangle fairly quickly, Howard is a question mark to me.
> 
> *I don't see Lakers winning it this year, even with PJax, they do scare me more though.*


I still didn't really see them winning at all, if they were to have had a great start to the season I would still be saying Miami. Howard is a great replacement over Bynum in every way and Nash is still a great point guard but I can't see anyone beating the current Miami Heat team.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Reports: Phil Jackson and the Lakers agree to a contract.*

Regardless of whether this works out well or not, as an NBA fan, this is simply awesome. For Phil to come back at the twilight of Kobe's career for what is, I assume, assuredly Phil's final campaign -- this shit just doesn't write itself.

Feed into the stereotype all you want of Jax only coaching multi-headed monsters, but the fact of the matter is this guy has a reputation for bringing in a mentality that not many other coaches can offer. Of course, he has to show he can still has it himself.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Reports: Phil Jackson and the Lakers agree to a contract.*



> @Mike_Bresnahan: Lakers' meeting with Phil Jackson is over. No official job offer was made but it's well understood that the job is Jackson's if he wants it.


Premature Phil Jackulators...


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Reports: Phil Jackson and the Lakers agree to a contract.*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> @Mike_Bresnahan: Lakers' meeting with Phil Jackson is over. No official job offer was made but it's well understood that the job is Jackson's if he wants it.
> 
> Premature Phil Jackulators...


:rofl:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Reports: Phil Jackson and the Lakers agree to a contract.*

So... the triangle?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Reports: "The job is Jackson's if he wants it."*

guess phils not satisfied with his career... see's a couple more hall of famers he can get rings for


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Reports: "The job is Jackson's if he wants it."*

It's not that he's not satisfied with his resume or whatever...I was watching the Jimmy Johnson football life episode (what I'm about to say is ironic) and LeBatard was talking about how coaches are just drug addicts...and they'll always come back if they find the right situation. So in that regard there's nothing that satisfies people like that.

Phil Jackson is just a basketball coach and pretty much everything he's been doing the past year has probably been stuff he'd usually do around basketball season...hard to make hobbies become your new life especially when the game is still so fresh. 

Lucky for coaches, unlike athletes they can just keep coming back health permitting. 

67 years old is not _that_ old in coach years.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Reports: "The job is Jackson's if he wants it."*



Dre said:


> It's not that he's not satisfied with his resume or whatever...I was watching the Jimmy Johnson football life episode (what I'm about to say is ironic) and LeBatard was talking about how coaches are just drug addicts...and they'll always come back if they find the right situation. So in that regard there's nothing that satisfies people like that.
> 
> Phil Jackson is just a basketball coach and pretty much everything he's been doing the past year has probably been stuff he'd usually do around basketball season...hard to make hobbies become your new life especially when the game is still so fresh.
> 
> ...


The right situation for Phil is whichever team has the most hall of famers on it


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Reports: "The job is Jackson's if he wants it."*

You sound a tad crabbish, what you don't like Phil Jackson


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Reports: "The job is Jackson's if he wants it."*



Dre said:


> You sound a tad crabbish, what you don't like Phil Jackson


Meh... the guy has coached the greatest of the great for the last 20 years...hard for me to really judge him as a coach when he has always dodged adversity and only seems to latch on to these glorious situations...i dont respect him as much as others do that's for sure


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Reports: "The job is Jackson's if he wants it."*

He definitely dealt with adversity in Chicago and LA though. I don't know if any coach could've navigated Kobe and Shaq to three titles, or helped Michael Jordan see the light and translate that to 6 rings. And the Bulls and Lakers were always topheavy teams, the triangle is what made the roleplayers worth a damn offensively. He squeezed production out of guys that would be apart of 20 win teams other wise. 

I suppose I get what you're saying but it's a give and take.

And FWIW he was prepared to seriously discuss coaching the Knicks before they extended Woodson...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Gee, what a surprise.

But obviously it's not about making a "surprise" move ; it's about getting the best man for the job. And there's no doubt that's Phil 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Reports: "The job is Jackson's if he wants it."*



roux2dope said:


> Meh... the guy has coached the greatest of the great for the last 20 years...hard for me to really judge him as a coach when he has always dodged adversity and only seems to latch on to these glorious situations...i dont respect him as much as others do that's for sure



Yeah those 05 lottery lakers were LOADED. They had Kwame Brown, Luke Walton AND Smush Parker starting! The glory was too much for one team!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Reports: "The job is Jackson's if he wants it."*

You kind of helped his point if you did anything at all with that post


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Reports: "The job is Jackson's if he wants it."*



Dre said:


> You kind of helped his point if you did anything at all with that post


Sure I did. He said Phil always dodges adversity and only looks for glorious situations, and I pointed out that yet he signed up to coach a team that missed the playoffs for the second time in 26 years.

Looks like I kind of did help him.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Reports: "The job is Jackson's if he wants it."*

true


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Reports: "The job is Jackson's if he wants it."*



Jamel Irief said:


> Yeah those 05 lottery lakers were LOADED. They had Kwame Brown, Luke Walton AND Smush Parker starting! The glory was too much for one team!


God I still can't believe how bad that team was...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Reports: "The job is Jackson's if he wants it."*



roux2dope said:


> Meh... the guy has coached the greatest of the great for the last 20 years...hard for me to really judge him as a coach when he has always dodged adversity and only seems to latch on to these glorious situations...i dont respect him as much as others do that's for sure


That's because you are reacting via knee-jerk.

There's a couple of other ways of looking at it.

1. The Lakers have had essentially six coaches since 1996. Only one of them has able to coach them to titles, and that totaled five.

2. Phil actually came back to a very mediocre team in 2005. (Click *here* for that pathetic roster.) I am not sure why so many people forget that. He basically built that team up from an also-ran to a two-time championship team.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Reports: "The job is Jackson's if he wants it."*



Jamel Irief said:


> Yeah those 05 lottery lakers were LOADED. They had Kwame Brown, Luke Walton AND Smush Parker starting! The glory was too much for one team!


Oops.

I see that Jamel beat me to it.

Point made.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Reports: "The job is Jackson's if he wants it."*

Yeah there's not a whole lot of vadility to that argument.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Reports: "The job is Jackson's if he wants it."*



XxIrvingxX said:


> God I still can't believe how bad that team was...


...and yet I fully expected them to beat Phoenix both of those years LOL. It truly is difficult to fathom how terrible they were. I remember getting excited when Chris Mihm would score 10 points.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Some of those guys aren't even old and they haven't touched the NBA in a couple years...that's saying something


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok pick out the one team in 20 years that lacked multiple all stars/ hall of famers. I have been put in my place.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Reports: "The job is Jackson's if he wants it."*



roux2dope said:


> Ok pick out the one team in 20 years that lacked multiple all stars/ hall of famers. I have been put in my place.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


You just said he never went through any adversity and they pulled your card man

Like what is he suppose to do leave the Bulls/Lakers and coach the Wizards to appease you?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

No, but succeeding in a bad situation is a quality in coaching i appreciate, and to be honest with you i do wonder if phil jackson could turn around the kind of mess that exists in a washington or Milwaukee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Reports: "The job is Jackson's if he wants it."*



roux2dope said:


> No, but succeeding in a bad situation is a quality in coaching i appreciate, and to be honest with you i do wonder if phil jackson could turn around the kind of mess that exists in a washington or Milwaukee.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


...the mid 00s Lakers weren't a mess? Kobe was ready to get out of there


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> Ok pick out the one team in 20 years that lacked multiple all stars/ hall of famers. I have been put in my place.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


How do you feel about Jerry Sloan? Unlike Phil he's never taken a coaching job that wasnt on a playoff team with multiple hall of famers. 

The only active coach who took a lottery team to multiple championships like phil did is poppovich. And everyone knows they were only a lottery team because the admiral only played 6 games they year before and Sean Elliot was hurt too.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*UPDATE: Lakers to talk with D'Antoni, Dunleavy, and Jackson again in coming days*

Per Twitter:



> _*David Aldridge ‏@daldridgetnt*
> 
> As just reported on @NBATV, Lakers will also speak with Mike D'Antoni and Mike Dunleavy in coming days after discussing job w/PJax Saturday.
> _


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Lakers to talk with D'Antoni, Dunleavy, and Jackson again in coming days*



roux2dope said:


> No, but succeeding in a bad situation is a quality in coaching i appreciate, and to be honest with you i do wonder if phil jackson could turn around the kind of mess that exists in a washington or Milwaukee.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


This is basketball, not baseball. You only have 5 guys on the court at any one time, do you seriously believe anyone is going to pick the Wizards over the Lakers if given the chance? You are not thinking, man.

Ima gonna steal this...this busted me up:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Lakers to talk with D'Antoni, Dunleavy, and Jackson again in coming days*

*Report: Phil Jackson wants Scottie Pippen, Brian Shaw on staff if he returns to coach Lakers*


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: UPDATE: Lakers to talk with D'Antoni, Dunleavy, and Jackson again in coming days*

People act like Phil walked into stable, perfect situations every single time, that's not true, he *made* stable, perfect situations every single time. The Bulls had literally done nothing before Phil. They made the ECF once in their entire history, and immediately when Phil comes on board they win 6 of 8 and have a chance at 8 in a row if Mike doesn't retire.

Then he comes to L.A., a very talented squad that had never been out of the second round with this group and won three straight championships and four finals appearances in five years. Then he comes back to L.A. to an absolute shit show of a roster and within three years they are a contender, and after five they're two time champions again.

Like, we get it, Phil has had a lot of talent of the years, but pretending like anyone could have managed that talent as well or gotten the most out of his players in laughable.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Reports: "The job is Jackson's if he wants it."*



MojoPin said:


> ...and yet I fully expected them to beat Phoenix both of those years LOL. It truly is difficult to fathom how terrible they were. I remember getting excited when Chris Mihm would score 10 points.


I still don't get how the hell they even made it to the playoffs at one point. I mean, my god, Kobe Bryant is amazing but he's not Lebron, he can't make everyone else around him that much better. I don't really remember much about that team because I didn't watch them all that often, but did Kobe really do THAT much of the work?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: UPDATE: Lakers to talk with D'Antoni, Dunleavy, and Jackson again in coming days*

Yeah, the third best guard of all time at his apex is capable of bringing just about anything to the playoffs when healthy. Put the Lakers in the east in those years and they're pushing 50.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE: Lakers to talk with D'Antoni, Dunleavy, and Jackson again in coming days*

Dunleavy!!!!! Please, god, make it happen!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: UPDATE: Lakers to talk with D'Antoni, Dunleavy, and Jackson again in coming days*

You shut your mouth.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Reports: "The job is Jackson's if he wants it."*



XxIrvingxX said:


> I still don't get how the hell they even made it to the playoffs at one point. I mean, my god, Kobe Bryant is amazing but he's not Lebron, he can't make everyone else around him that much better. I don't really remember much about that team because I didn't watch them all that often, but did Kobe really do THAT much of the work?


Kobe pretty much did all of the work. Odom was the only other option and he was nowhere near his Sixth Man of the Year form. He was still space cadet at that time. The term space cadet reminds me that Vladimir Radmanovich was also on those teams.

You probably didn't hear about Kobe much at that time, as the media were still hating him and constantly deriding him.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Lakers to talk with D'Antoni, Dunleavy, and Jackson again in coming days*

Per Twitter:



> _*Chris Broussard ‏@Chris_Broussard*
> 
> Mike Dunleavy & Jim Buss met 2day for about 90 minutes, source says. Went well. Dunleavy will be strongly considered if Phil doesn't do it _


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phil better do this. We cannot have Mike Dunleavy as our coach.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Lakers to talk with D'Antoni, Dunleavy, and Jackson again in coming days*



E.H. Munro said:


> Dunleavy!!!!! Please, god, make it happen!


I don't have a problem with Dunleavy at all.

With Phil demanding this and that (anyway, that's been reported), Dunleavy may very well be coaching this team by week's end.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Lakers to talk with D'Antoni, Dunleavy, and Jackson again in coming days*



Ron said:


> I don't have a problem with Dunleavy at all.
> 
> With Phil demanding this and that (anyway, that's been reported), Dunleavy may very well be coaching this team by week's end.


You'll have a problem with Dunleavy in a couple of months thats for sure.

Whats with all the ex-Laker coaches rumored to come back?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: UPDATE: Lakers to talk with D'Antoni, Dunleavy, and Jackson again in coming days*

If there is one coach out there who can win with a shallow team filled with aged players, it's D'Antoni.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: Lakers to talk with D'Antoni, Dunleavy, and Jackson again in coming days*

I think D'Antoni would be a great fit for this Lakers team. The roster is set up almost perfectly for his system.

I just don't know why Phil would come back if his back is killing him and he wouldn't even want to travel for road games. It doesn't make much sense for either party.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Lakers to talk with D'Antoni, Dunleavy, and Jackson again in coming days*

Per Twitter:



> _*Marc J. Spears ‏@SpearsNBAYahoo*
> 
> Source close to Phil Jackson told Y! Sports he's leaning toward taking Lakers coaching job. Possible first game Fri vs Phx after 2 practices._


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE: Sources say Jackson leaning towards taking Lakers job, will decide Monday*



> @Mike_Bresnahan: Source: Mike D'Antoni will be the next coach of the Lakers. Not Phil Jackson.





> @ArashMarkazi
> Phil wanted crazy money, personnel control and didn't want to travel to many road games. It was never going to work.
> 
> Steve Nash: "Everyone knows how much I love Mike. If he were the coach it would be seamless and terrific for me and for the team as well."





> ‏@ramonashelburne
> Sources indicate the Lakers and D'Antoni consummated the deal very quickly late Sunday night
> 
> D'Antoni had knee surgery at beginning of Nov. He's still a few days away from being able to travel but is further along than people thk


...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: Source: Mike D'Antoni will be the next coach of the Lakers.*



> The Lakers have their new coach and it's not Phil Jackson.
> 
> According to the L.A. Times, the Lakers will name Mike D'Antoni their new coach. D'Antoni reportedly signed a four-year deal with the team.
> 
> ...


*link*

Should be fun. Nash and Dwight pick-and-rolls will be killer, and Ron and Kobe can knock down a lot of 3's on the periphery, a la Q and Johnson from '05. I think D'Antoni prefers perimeter fours a little more, so we'll see how Pau fits in.

Defensive, though...

:ehhh:


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE: Source: Mike D'Antoni will be the next coach of the Lakers.*

The Lakers' defense will be good as Dwight can make it and that was going to be the case no matter who the coach was going to be, hope the Lakers can pull a Josh Smith for Gasol trade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: Source: Mike D'Antoni will be the next coach of the Lakers.*






_No, Phil, you sit down.

_Can't wait to hear quotes from Phil on how he didn't actually want the gig and how badly they'll fail.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: Source: Mike D'Antoni will be the next coach of the Lakers.*

Yeah, Phil talking of not hitting certain road games comes across a bit pretentious. D'Antoni for two, three years then Brian Shaw.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE: Source: Mike D'Antoni will be the next coach of the Lakers.*



> @SpearsNBAYahoo
> "I love him," Kobe Bryant simply said about Mike D'Antoni via e-mail to Y! Sports early Monday morning.


...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: UPDATE: Source: Mike D'Antoni will be the next coach of the Lakers.*

Jim Buss screwed the pooch yet again.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE: Source: Mike D'Antoni will be the next coach of the Lakers.*

Mike D'Antoni is going to turn Darius Morris into a future All-Star PG.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: Source: Mike D'Antoni will be the next coach of the Lakers.*

Fail.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE: Source: Mike D'Antoni will be the next coach of the Lakers.*

Now we can trade them James Jones for Jordan Hill. They need shooters.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Source: Mike D'Antoni will be the next coach of the Lakers.*

Still think Nate MacMillan needs to be approached about coming on as the defensive coordinator. Lakers are clearly willing to spend the money.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Source: Mike D'Antoni will be the next coach of the Lakers.*

Perfect.

Can't believe that couldn't close a deal with Phil.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: UPDATE: Source: Mike D'Antoni will be the next coach of the Lakers.*



RollWithEm said:


> Still think Nate MacMillan needs to be approached about coming on as the defensive coordinator. Lakers are clearly willing to spend the money.


Best case scenario at this point.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Source: Mike D'Antoni will be the next coach of the Lakers.*

Love it!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE: Source: Mike D'Antoni will be the next coach of the Lakers.*

not sure this is any worse than part time from an old wrung out phil jackson - still kind of wish they'd gone after adelman last year


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Source: Mike D'Antoni will be the next coach of the Lakers.*



e-monk said:


> not sure this is any worse than part time from an old wrung out phil jackson - still kind of wish they'd gone after adelman last year


I would have been cool with that as well but I'm not ready to write the season off yet with pringles.

Will be interesting to see if we look into any trades now.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: UPDATE: Source: Mike D'Antoni will be the next coach of the Lakers.*

Well the Lakers can kiss their title hopes goodbye.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Well the Lakers can kiss their title hopes goodbye.


Not just yet.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: UPDATE: Source: Mike D'Antoni will be the next coach of the Lakers.*

Lakers will be fun and exciting to watch and not a real threat to the title, everybody wins!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: Source: Mike D'Antoni will be the next coach of the Lakers.*

Knew it was taking too long...it's one of those things where it's taking so long you expected Phil to come back with a no. He was trying to convince himself out of it IMO because his instincts were to hop on the next flight

And no matter what anyone in the media says Jim Buss doesn't **** with Phil like that and vice versa...so no way was he getting any personnel control

Sucks for the tease...but now that Phil's card has been pulled as far as his interest I wonder what team will talk to him next.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Source: Mike D'Antoni will be the next coach of the Lakers.*

It's on the teams website. Time to change the thread title. "UPDATE: OFFICIAL:"


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> @KBergCBS D'Antoni expected to reach out to fellow USA assistant Nate McMillan as potential defensive assistant


...


> ‏@haralabob
> 
> No RT @house_lounge: @haralabob does your magic database say d'antoni is a terrible, terrible defense coach?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Actually this is reading like the Lakers CHOSE D'Antoni over Phil...Phil was most likely going to take the job today but they called last night talking about they were going with D'Antoni

Supposedly they had concerns about the triangle after just dealing with the team struggling in the Princeton

Still that's just retarded. How do you choose anyone in the world over Phil....wow


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Buss has wanted Showtime 2.0 for quite sometime now.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol here come the ' fast pace is why dantoni teams are terrible on defense' reasoning. Only this time my bet is that more people will jump on that wagon because of Laker Zealots claiming such.

As a suns fan, let me tell you: Dantoni is a savant when it comes to coaching offense, late game situations, and out of bounds plays. Players love him because of his laidback and easy practices, as well as the fact that he simply doesnt hold players accountable. Dwight will love Dantoni for that, as will pau and Artest. We know steve does. I am curious to see how Kobe handles him on a nightly basis for basically an entire season.

He legitimately could not care any less about defense.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Per Twitter:



> _*Sam Amico ‏@SamAmicoFSO*
> 
> Mike D'Antoni expected to contact ex-Blazers coach Nate McMillan about becoming 'defensive assistant' with Lakers, according to CBS Sports._


Now this would be awesome. Just what the doctor ordered.

But to be fair to McMillan, I would make him an associate head coach. Like Shaw is in Indiana.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

chilltown said:


> Lol here come the ' fast pace is why dantoni teams are terrible on defense' reasoning. Only this time my bet is that more people will jump on that wagon because of Laker Zealots claiming such.
> 
> As a suns fan, let me tell you: Dantoni is a savant when it comes to coaching offense, late game situations, and out of bounds plays. Players love him because of his laidback and easy practices, as well as the fact that he simply doesnt hold players accountable. Dwight will love Dantoni for that, as will pau and Artest. We know steve does. I am curious to see how Kobe handles him on a nightly basis for basically an entire season.
> *
> He legitimately could not care any less about defense.*


Even he knows this which is why he's reaching out to Nate McMillan to join him as his assistant.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> ‏@jphanned
> Defensive efficiencies of McMillan-coached teams: 23, 14, 15, 13, 17, 26, 28, 27, 27, 17, 17, 24. A "defensive" coach, though.





> @Joshua_Newman
> A joking Melo on D'Antoni: "It's something with him and Kobe, maybe they had something under the table, I dunno."


...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Dre said:


> Actually this is reading like the Lakers CHOSE D'Antoni over Phil...Phil was most likely going to take the job today but they called last night talking about they were going with D'Antoni
> 
> Supposedly they had concerns about the triangle after just dealing with the team struggling in the Princeton
> 
> Still that's just retarded. How do you choose anyone in the world over Phil....wow


If it was really about the triangle why talk to Phil in the first place? They know we didn't run it that much anyways.

Phil asked for too much and that gave Jim Buss the excuse he needed to look elsewhere.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I have faith in O'Antoni!


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Basel said:


> Not just yet.


No, they can definitely kiss their title hopes good bye. D'antoni won't lead them to a championship. One of their main problems in the games they lost this season was that their defense was inconsistent, and despite Brown's faults, he was still a great defensive coach. You think D'antoni is going to solve those problems?

I love how not to long ago people were saying D'antoni was the worst coach in the NBA and now those same people are acting like he's a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> No, they can definitely kiss their title hopes good bye. D'antoni won't lead them to a championship. One of their main problems in the games they lost this season was that their defense was inconsistent, and despite Brown's faults, he was still a great defensive coach. You think D'antoni is going to solve those problems?
> 
> I love how not to long ago people were saying D'antoni was the worst coach in the NBA and now those same people are acting like he's a blessing in disguise.


Post tagged and will be remembered come June.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Per Twitter:



> _*Sam Amico ‏@SamAmicoFSO*
> 
> Phil thing ran its course in LA. Triangle antiquated. Jackson's last Lakers team swept. His team with Kobe, Shaq, Mailman, Payton wilted._





> _*Chris Broussard ‏@Chris_Broussard*
> 
> Lakers felt only Kobe, Pau, MWP would've fit triangle, that offense too complex for others to learn on the fly & it not a good fit. _


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Lakers resist Phil Jackson's power grab
> 
> 
> Between the hours of Mike Brown's firing and a meeting on Saturday morning with history's most accomplished coach, Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak privately told people there was one candidate: Phil Jackson.
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--lakers-resist-phil-jackson-s-power-grab-11051709.html

Interesting take by Woj and I kind of agree with him. If reports of the demands Phil was making are true, which both sides will deny for PR purposes.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Ron said:


> Post tagged and will be remembered come June.


Lakers were dead in the water the minute they took Steve Nash.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Our defensive issues this year looked like more of an effort issue than a coaching X and Os issue. If you want to say that effort ties in to coaching then fine.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

John Ireland is reporting on KSPN 710 Los Angeles that Jerry Buss (you know, the actual owner of the team?) wanted a coach that would bring back excitement to the offense.

He also reported that Jerry Buss, Jim Buss, and Mitch Kupchack unanimously chose D'Antoni, and that all three candidates (D'Antoni, Jackson, and Dunleavy) were very impressive in their interviews.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Well Lakers might have a good regular season record after all. But come playoff's have fun with Coach Popovich who has D'antoni's number.


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

Ron said:


> John Ireland is reporting on KSPN 710 Los Angeles that Jerry Buss (you know, the actual owner of the team?) wanted a coach that would bring back excitement to the offense.
> 
> He also reported that Jerry Buss, Jim Buss, and Mitch Kupchack unanimously chose D'Antoni, and that all three candidates (D'Antoni, Jackson, and Dunleavy) were very impressive in their interviews.


Its a stupid move by buss for choosing Mike over Phil. This year yeah the offense stink but the lakers d was even worse and i mean come on ron Brown is known as a very good defensive coach so the lakers d was worse with brown, what makes you think the lakers d will be atleast abit better then Mike Antoni?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Our defensive issues this year looked like more of an effort issue than a coaching X and Os issue. If you want to say that effort ties in to coaching then fine.


Thanks for explaining my point. They could put effort in if they wanted to, but they aren't going to improve defensively with Mike D. as the head coach. This is a incredibly stupid decision and I honestly don't see the Lakers going very far in playoffs this season.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Spurs probably going to have a party tonight celebrating Lakers new coach decision.


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

Its just a terrible move point blank period. Yes howard is a 3 times defensive player of the year but still under brown who is a defensive coach, howard couldnt help the lakers d in which its one of the worst d's in the nba. Mike D and defense dont belong in the same sentence. Their offense will be better. I honestly dont know if their offense will be far better considering the lakers dont have great shooters around them.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

You guys are overreacting to the extreme :rofl: This Lakers squad could get to the WCF without a head coach. Just think about that for two seconds.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Seuss said:


> You guys are overreacting to the extreme :rofl: This Lakers squad could get to the WCF without a head coach. Just think about that for two seconds.


No.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> No.



Easily.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Seuss said:


> You guys are overreacting to the extreme :rofl: This Lakers squad could get to the WCF without a head coach. Just think about that for two seconds.


They couldn't even beat a Dirkless Mavericks WITH a head coach...at home.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> They couldn't even beat a Dirkless Mavericks WITH a head coach...at home.


I guess you think the Grizz are better than the Heat too.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

XxIrvingxX said:


> They couldn't even beat a Dirkless Mavericks WITH a head coach...at home.


This means nothing. When we were winning rings, we would constantly lose to the Bobcats.


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

Basel said:


> This means nothing. When we were winning rings, we would constantly lose to the Bobcats.


It would mean alot in the long run because as everybody knows defense wins championship. Mike d dont know what "DEFENSE" means.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think we'll be good enough on defense to contend. Let's at least wait a few games before we all think we know everything about what the defense will look like.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I think people will come around. Pringles are an acquired taste.


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

Basel said:


> I think we'll be good enough on defense to contend. Let's at least wait a few games before we all think we know everything about what the defense will look like.


If Mike brown who is a far better defensive coach couldnt help the lakers d, what makes you Mike D who dont know what defense means would be better?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I guess you think the Grizz are better than the Heat too.


...why? I wasn't implying that the Mavericks were better than the Lakers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @Mike_Bresnahan: Phil Jackson releases a statement: "Saturday morning, Jim Buss, called to ask if he could come and visit. I did ...not solicit or ask for the opportunity, but I welcomed both he and Mitch Kupchak into my home to discuss the possibility of my return to the Lakers as the head coach. We talked for over an hour and a half.
> 
> "No contractual terms were discussed and we concluded with a hand shake and an understanding that I would have until Monday (today) to come back to them with my decision. I did convey to them that I did have the confidence that I could do the job.
> 
> "I was awakened at midnight on Sunday by a phone call from Mitch Kupchak. He told me that the Lakers had signed Mike D’Antoni to a 3-year agreement and that they felt he was the best coach for the team. The decision is of course theirs to make. I am gratified by the groundswell of support from the Laker Fans who endorsed my return and it is the principal reason why I considered the possibility."


...


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> ...


Should've just waited to see what Phil's response was rather than just rush away to Mike. Stupid decision.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Classy statement from Phil.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> ...why? I wasn't implying that the Mavericks were better than the Lakers.


No you were implying that a single regular season game meant something.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @ramonashelburne: Phil's agent, Todd Musburger tells ESPNLA: "Don't say you've got until Monday, then roust him at midnight to say, We hired somebody else. That's just not fair dealing and Phil deserved fair dealing. He's a good faith person and he was dealt with poorly. It is indicative of the shabby way that organization is being run. There were no demands, outrageous or otherwise. To say that he wanted control or that he wanted a zillion dollars or that he wanted equity, those were not topics discussed. If Lakers didn't spread those thngs, the fact they didn't take affirmative stance to correct the record is very troublesome. Phil brought nothing but trophies to their bookcase and value to the franchise. He deserved to be dealt w/ honestly""


..


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

And I don't think Phil is telling the whole truth here. 

He expects us to believe that the Lakers came to him, he told them he could do it, but then the Lakers pulled the rug out from him before it was finalized? Why would they have done that if he hadn't made some kind of request or demand they didn't find acceptable? 

Let me guess Phil, it's because Jim Buss hates you so much, right? Sorry I don't buy that is what happened. My guess is that the Lakers came to him, he wanted some concessions the Lakers weren't willing to give and so they went to D'Antoni. I don't doubt that Jim might have preferred someone other than Phil but I don't think it was some sort of F U to PJ.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

XxIrvingxX said:


> They couldn't even beat a Dirkless Mavericks WITH a head coach...at home.


So you would take the Mavericks without Dirk to win in a seven game series? I'm talking about playoffs. OKC/SA are the Lakers only threats in the WC. 



And the Lakers organization has been making themselves look really bad. If they told Phil he had until Monday to accept or decline, then they hire another coach on Sunday night, that is pretty disrespectful, regardless of the demands that Jackson was making. 

Reason why I believe that's actually what occurred is because this is from the same group of people that said Brown had 6 home games to get this team on track, then fired him the next morning.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dumbass Lakers. It really sunk in that they chose D'Antoni over Phil Jackson. Winning *can't* be the first priority. Jim and some more bitchass egos.


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> And I don't think Phil is telling the whole truth here.
> 
> He expects us to believe that the Lakers came to him, he told them he could do it, but then the Lakers pulled the rug out from him before it was finalized? Why would they have done that if he hadn't made some kind of request or demand they didn't find acceptable?
> 
> Let me guess Phil, it's because Jim Buss hates you so much, right? Sorry I don't buy that is what happened. My guess is that the Lakers came to him, he wanted some concessions the Lakers weren't willing to give and so they went to D'Antoni. I don't doubt that Jim might have preferred someone other than Phil but I don't think it was some sort of F U to PJ.


So you believe the lakers front office? Are they the same ppl that say after the lakers embarrassing lost to the jazz that mike brown is not in the hot seat and that him coaching with the lakers is still a go? But yet a day later fired him just like that but you dont believe in phil jackson over the same dumb lakers front office? Lol are you for real?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Dre said:


> Dumbass Lakers. It really sunk in that they chose D'Antoni over Phil Jackson. Winning *can't* be the first priority. Jim and some more bitchass egos.


The Lakers handled it poorly, as piss-poorly as they could have handled it.

But I am not sure Jim-boy is the man to blame this time around. It appears Jerry ****ed things up, and kind of threw Mitch under the bus to call him at 12:01 a.m. Monday morning ( :laugh: ). If I am Mitch Kupchak, I am really wondering if being GM is worth all of the ****ing headaches he has had to deal with the last couple of years.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not sure this has been posted, but I called it. 



> @*Mike_Bresnahan* Phil said to call this Lakers team a championship one is a "misnomer."


Might be a semantical thing. Not sure if he means they haven't won a championship (a little too obvious), or what I believe he means, that they aren't title-caliber.


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

I cant believe some actually believe the lakers front office with the bs demands. They the same damn ppl that made it clear that they wont fired mike brown but a day later they fired him just like that. Father and son "buss" are a bunch of bs liars.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> No you were implying that a single regular season game meant something.


No I just felt like disproving someone's statement, opportunities like that are very rare lol


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Seuss said:


> *So you would take the Mavericks without Dirk to win in a seven game series?* I'm talking about playoffs. OKC/SA are the Lakers only threats in the WC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are aware that I wasn't being serious with that statement, right?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

rayz789 said:


> So you believe the lakers front office? Are they the same ppl that say after the lakers embarrassing lost to the jazz that mike brown is not in the hot seat and that him coaching with the lakers is still a go? But yet a day later fired him just like that but you dont believe in phil jackson over the same dumb lakers front office? Lol are you for real?


When do teams come out and say their coach is on the hot seat? Never.

And I would like to see you try and answer my earlier question. Why would the Lakers set up a meeting with Phil and then pull the rug out from under him unless he wanted some concessions they weren't willing to give?


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> When do teams come out and say their coach is on the hot seat? Never.
> 
> And I would like to see you try and answer my earlier question. Why would the Lakers set up a meeting with Phil and then pull the rug out from under him unless he wanted some concessions they weren't willing to give?


Hello? The front office in which mitch was the messenger even told the media that mike brown has nothing to worry about in which is an hour after the jazz embarrassed the lakers. Are you new to watch the nba? Come on man. And the next day mike brown was fired. Yesterday they say he's fine but today they lie.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Just so we're clear, Nash has no excuse now, right?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Adam said:


> Just so we're clear, Nash has no excuse now, right?


Right.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Adam said:


> Just so we're clear, Nash has no excuse now, right?



Oh they will find plenty for him when the Lakers flop.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

rayz789 said:


> Hello? The front office in which mitch was the messenger even told the media that mike brown has nothing to worry about in which is an hour after the jazz embarrassed the lakers. Are you new to watch the nba? Come on man. And the next day mike brown was fired. Yesterday they say he's fine but today they lie.


Exactly. Do you know what the hot seat means? It means you are in trouble. When do teams come out and say their coach is in trouble? Never. So why should the Lakers be any different?

Now explain to me why the Lakers set up a meeting with Phil and then pulled out if it wasn't because Phil wanted something they weren't willing to give.


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Exactly. Do you know what the hot seat means? It means you are in trouble. When do teams come out and say their coach is in trouble? Never. So why should the Lakers be any different?
> 
> Now explain to me why the Lakers set up a meeting with Phil and then pulled out if it wasn't because Phil wanted something they weren't willing to give.


Are you lost? Those demands were bs and heres why i know cause if those demands were true, why they still say phil was their number 1 choice and he was 95 percent of being the lakers new coach? Sh4t they even tell phil and agree with phil that phil will have until monday to decide but yet at around 11pm sunday night the lakers lie to phil in which they hired mike d'antoni. Something stinks and it aint phil. Former laker even said on espn (i bet you didnt watch it) those demands were a lie.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Am I witnessing a paying loop? Is wilt the stilt a posting robot?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

rayz789 said:


> Are you lost? Those demands were bs and heres why i know cause if those demands were true, why they still say phil was their number 1 choice and he was 95 percent of being the lakers new coach? Sh4t they even tell phil and agree with phil that phil will have until monday to decide but yet at around 11pm sunday night the lakers lie to phil in which they hired mike d'antoni. Something stinks and it aint phil. Former laker even said on espn (i bet you didnt watch it) those demands were a lie.


Yes an anonymous source said there was a 95 percent chance. I wouldn't put much stock in that. And Kurt Rambis is just pissed because he was gonna get a job with Phil.

So basically you are suggesting the Lakers did this to play some kind of prank on Phil? I don't know how you can be that naive, but I guess there is no convincing some people.


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Yes an anonymous source said there was a 95 percent chance. I wouldn't put much stock in that. And Kurt Rambis is just pissed because he was gonna get a job with Phil.
> 
> So basically you are suggesting the Lakers did this to play some kind of prank on Phil? I don't know how you can be that naive, but I guess there is no convincing some people.


they did this to mike brown by saying he has nothing to worry about until a day later they fired him. and phil didnt retired on the best of terms because his brother in law has a hate towards phil. like i said something stinks and it aint phil. the lakers are known to do something stupid and so far this year twice they did something stupid and twice they lie.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

rayz789 said:


> they did this to mike brown by saying he has nothing to worry about until a day later they fired him. and phil didnt retired on the best of terms because his brother in law has a hate towards phil. like i said something stinks and it aint phil. the lakers are known to do something stupid and so far this year twice they did something stupid and twice they lie.


So Jim Buss hates Phil so much that he set up a meeting with him to pretend like he was going to give him the job but then give it to D'Antoni instead? That makes sense to you?

And your proof that the Lakers are doing something shady is that they wouldn't come out in public and say Mike Brown was in trouble.

Wow.


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> So Jim Buss hates Phil so much that he set up a meeting with him to pretend like he was going to give him the job but then give it to D'Antoni instead? That makes sense to you?
> 
> And your proof that the Lakers are doing something shady is that they wouldn't come out in public and say Mike Brown was in trouble.
> 
> Wow.


buss did it because he heard or read what everybody wants and thats phil. when mitch was ask by a reported in the press about brown being fired, about what about hiring back phil. mitch answer was (we know he's out there). so just cause buss the son hates phil means he cant go to his house to discussed if phil can comeback? again are you new? do you know how many times this happen before of a coach or a player hates their boss but still find ways to work together? sh4t phil wrote a book in which he bashed kobe saying kobe didnt want to listen to him but yet a year later phil returns as lakers head coach. buss of father and son are the two stupid lying ppl in the world today. anybody dont see that better go buy glasses. and wilt you knuckle head, mitch and buss both agree with phil with a handshake that phil will have until monday to decide if he wants coach or not but yet the lakers lie to phil in which they hired mike dantoni in which the lakers didnt even have a face2face meeting with mike lol. come on the lakers front office are a bunch of liars. come on dont say "ok phil we agree you have until monday to decide" but then mitch called before midnight and say "hey phil hows it going? btw we decided we will hired somebodyelse" <<<for real wilt are you blind?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Adam said:


> Just so we're clear, Nash has no excuse now, right?


Excuse for what?

When did he ask for an excuse?

What in God's name are you talking about?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Oh they will find plenty for him when the Lakers flop.


Keeping hope alive, eh, MemphisX? 

You just keep on rooting against the LakeShow more than rooting for your Grizzlies, and we'll all watch together and see what happens.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jerry Buss is a classless clown and the worst owner in the history of the association!

some people have about as much long term memory and sense of proportion as a piece of vermecilli

Jerry Buss is the best owner in the history of the association, no debate, period - but I'm sure you guys all know better


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

This struck me as more of a Jerry move than a Jim one. Jim will just get more of the flack for it.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I think it's safe to say that Jerry was the driving force behind the firing of Brown and the hiring of D'Antoni because he wants a uptempo offense. I don't think Phil ever had a real shot at the job, the Lakers probably just interviewed him because it would have been bad PR if they didn't. It was probably D'Antoni's job before Brown's firing, Brown and D'Antoni share the same agent so the Lakers probably killed two birds with one stone.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Ron said:


> Keeping hope alive, eh, MemphisX?
> 
> You just keep on rooting against the LakeShow more than rooting for your Grizzlies, and we'll all watch together and see what happens.


Lol...please. My thoughts are only on the Grizzlies trying to sneak a title in Pistons style.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Knicks4life said:


> I think it's safe to say that Jerry was the driving force behind the firing of Brown and the hiring of D'Antoni because he wants a uptempo offense. I don't think Phil ever had a real shot at the job, the Lakers probably just interviewed him because it would have been bad PR if they didn't. It was probably D'Antoni's job before Brown's firing, Brown and D'Antoni share the same agent so the Lakers probably killed two birds with one stone.


I think you're wrong. Have you read Adrian Wojnawoeiwsdjfski's article? His sources are pretty good, and he says there was a period of time when Phil was the only one they wanted.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jace said:


> I think you're wrong. Have you read Adrian Wojnawoeiwsdjfski's article? His sources are pretty good, and he says there was a period of time when Phil was the only one they wanted.


Sources 99% of the time have ulterior motives when they share information and tell lies and half truths to get their agendas across. Not saying it could not have went the way Woj said it did in his article I just don't believe that the way it happened.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ron said:


> Excuse for what?
> 
> When did he ask for an excuse?
> 
> What in God's name are you talking about?


An excuse for being bad. With Mike Brown it was, 'The coach isn't utilizing him properly.' How the hell is D'Antoni not going to know how to utilize Nash? So he should have no excuse this time when he fails. Is the lack of NHL affecting your brain?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Knicks4life said:


> Sources 99% of the time have ulterior motives when they share information and tell lies and half truths to get their agendas across. Not saying it could not have went the way Woj said it did in his article I just don't believe that the way it happened.


in addition to this Woj has been slanting negative since before the firing, hated the firing itself and generally has always been a Jimmy critic

I've actually read a couple articles where Buss the elder is specified as the guy who made the call


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> ‏@KevinDing
> Just talked to Mitch Kupchak, who said Lakers decided they could overcome PR situation of not hiring Phil and pick coach they wanted more.
> 
> It boiled down to how much more use Mike D'Antoni could get out of Nash and Howard despite "enormous pressure" to hire Phil, Kupchak said.
> ...


...


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Jerry West: D’Antoni benefits Howard and Nash
*


> Not that what Jerry West (or Angels star Mike Trout earlier) had to say on “The Dan Patrick Show” could be any more interesting and revelatory than what I personally had to say in my segment of the show Tuesday morning (ha-ha), but West offered his own surprise that Phil Jackson didn’t get the Lakers’ job again.
> 
> “I always think you have someone in mind,” West said of the Lakers during Mike Brown’ s struggles, “and it looked like Phil Jackson was going to be the coach, and for whatever reason, it didn’t work out that way. … I sort of thought that was Phil’s job to have if he wanted to coach.”
> 
> ...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Lakers owner Dr. Jerry Buss, VP Jim Buss and Mitch Kupchak collectively came to the decision to hire Mike D'Antoni on Sunday night at about 5 p.m.
> 
> On Tuesday morning, Kupchak met with selected reporters to address the coaching hire, discussing why D'Antoni got the job and explaining the process the team went through with former coach Phil Jackson.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/lakers/#/story/features/121113kupchak-addresses-coaching-decision


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> http://www.nba.com/lakers/#/story/features/121113kupchak-addresses-coaching-decision


I could read this, but I honestly don't care anymore. Lakers are screwed regardless, so there's no real reason for me to care.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> I could read this, but I honestly don't care anymore. Lakers are screwed regardless, so there's no real reason for me to care.


Who are you trying to convince, besides yourself?

I guess if you repeat it enough times, you yourself will come to believe it. ¿Que no?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Decision to pick D'Antoni made around 5:30 pm Sunday. Kupchak said he did want to notify Phil before he maybe said Monday he did want job.


Oh, I get it now...



> _Make the decision at dinner time...don't want to interrupt Phil's dinner, I can understand that.
> 
> Of course, can't make the call during the game. So I guess we wait until 9:00 p.m., when the game is over.
> 
> ...


Nice going, Mitch. I know you were the sacrificial lamb; after all, the Buss' only own the ****ing team. Damn nice of you to be the errand boy, once again, and treat a coach that won you five titles in this pathetic manner.

Lakers just aren't the classy club they used to be. Very disappointed in them.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

so does last night's loss count in D'Antoni's ledger? maybe they should have stuck with Bickerstaff


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

I was actually surprised at how good the Lakers defense was at times. Brown, a great defensive coach, is fired and suddenly the team he was just coaching improves drastically defensively, very odd.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

brown = good defensive coach, the case against

lakers d in pjs last year = opp ppg 8th; drtg 6th
lakers d in brown's first year = opp ppg 15th; drtg 13th
lakers d in brown's tenure this year = opp ppg 27th; drtg 29th

lakers d in interim period overseen by bernie has risen to opp ppg 11th; drtg 14th


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Who are you trying to convince, besides yourself?
> 
> I guess if you repeat it enough times, you yourself will come to believe it. ¿Que no?


Maybe he's not drinking the kool-aid


----------

